# NYU Tisch vs. Columbia University MFAs



## Max_Rissman (Apr 2, 2013)

Looking for some advice. I got accepted to Columbia University's MFA in creative producing and I got waitlisted to NYU's MFA (with a producing focus). Wondering if it's worth it to remain on NYU's waitlist, or if I should just accept Columbia's admission. I've heard NYU has a better overall reputation, but I have also heard that Columbia emphasizes storytelling more, and I am more focused on storytelling. Would appreciate any and all input.


----------



## ColumbiaNYC (Apr 2, 2013)

I guess this is a hard one since nobody has received their MFA from both NYU and Columbia. I think it's definitely true that Columbia has a stronger storytelling focus whereas NYU has better technical equipment. I have to disagree though with NYU's reputation. I was in the same situation as you a while ago (accepted to Columbia with a directing focus and waitlisted by NYU) and thought NYU had the much better reputation but now after living in the city and studying at Columbia I often experienced the opposite, especially after talking to actors and agents. Many of them told me, that they read every script that comes in from Columbia since they are generally on a higher level than any other scripts. But I would be glad to hear current NYU students talking about their experience.
After all you have to decide what kind of producer you want to be and with what kind of people you want to work on which kinds of projects. Do some research and compare both programs. Columbia currently has peope like James Schamus, Ira Deutchman and Michael Hausman as professors. If you feel connected to companies like Focus Features, Columbia might be the right place for you. If you see yourself in a more commercial context you should probably look for a different place.


----------



## Abbmona (Apr 2, 2013)

Kind of same here also. I was accepted to NYU and waitlisted at Columbia. Columbia was my first choice but has since degraded a little since I was waitlisted. I also want to focus on writing too which I thought Columbia would be good for. Making the case for NYU, I was told that you can always tailor what you specifically want with electives which makes sense. Columbia's campus is so nice and it seems very authentic. NYU has more money it seems and maybe a little glizty and glam but may be rightfully so with all the student and alumni recognitiion. Hmmm... I'm also looking for advice but doubt anyone can really say which one is better than the other.


----------



## wannabe13 (Apr 2, 2013)

Max - I don't think this is an either/or situation. You don't really lose anything by staying on the NYU wait list. After all, it's free. (Btw, i'm in at Col Scr/Dir)

If you pay the Columbia deposit and get into NYU later, you can think about switching. Unless you HATED Columbia (post-interview impression) it doesn't make sense to reject a standing offer in lieu of something you may or may not get later. You will kick yourself if you reject Columbia and don't get off the NYU WL. Reputation alone isn't worth that kind of misery. 

More fundamentally, I think that making a decision based on perceived reputation is not a good idea. Just because you go to a school with a good reputation doesn't necessarily mean you'll benefit from that reputation.

You say you want story, so stick with it. Your gut is right. You'll be happier, and you'll be a better collaborator and make better films. Also, going to Columbia doesn't mean that you won't get acclaim for your work. 

Personally, I feel that Columbia really wants you! There are only 24 of you! That's 4 rows of 6 people! That's exclusive!


----------



## ath579 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know this isn't NYU vs Columbia, but I'm currently debating between AFI vs Columbia (accepted at both, screenwriting), and to be honest I don't feel like I know enough about both programs to make the correct decision at the moment (or the right decision for me, at least). If anyone has any insight on either of those programs (in terms of what to expect, what opportunities may come of it), I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## freakyfreddy (Apr 2, 2013)

ath: Both schools produce fantastic writers. At Columbia your education will be more well rounded. Meaning, you will learn all the parts of making a film. At AFI, you will just write. 

AFI's program is only two years, so it is cheaper and it is in LA where the market for employment is higher, but AFI has had issues getting their alumni jobs. They are trying hard to improve that. But this is compared to what? Not going to AFI and not meeting talented contemporaries and industry leaders in their respective field? I'm sure if you intern and schmooze around with faculty and your fellows finding a job afterwards won't be difficult.

If you have Columbia on your resume that is a plus no matter what it is. It is in NY and the industry in NY is tight so if you plan on moving to LA, you can always have that east and west coast connection.


----------



## ath579 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally posted by freakyfreddy:
> ath: Both schools produce fantastic writers. At Columbia your education will be more well rounded. Meaning, you will learn all the parts of making a film. At AFI, you will just write.
> 
> AFI's program is only two years, so it is cheaper and it is in LA where the market for employment is higher, but AFI has had issues getting their alumni jobs. They are trying hard to improve that. But this is compared to what? Not going to AFI and not meeting talented contemporaries and industry leaders in their respective field? I'm sure if you intern and schmooze around with faculty and your fellows finding a job afterwards won't be difficult.
> ...



Thanks! I really appreciate the info.


----------



## TheRealSV (Apr 3, 2013)

I didn't apply to either school, but I would definitely be applying to Columbia next year if I don't get chosen off the AFI waitlist for directing this year.  Columbia to me is by far the better choice for directing and screenwriting because they have a major focus on storytelling which for directing and screenwriting is really the point.  For producing, I can't really tell you but overall Columbia to me is a better school and they have just as many Oscar winning filmmakers as NYU, Katheryn Bigelow for example!  

PS, Ath579, the teacher at Columbia took the student who wrote the treatment (MFA class project) for Mr. And Mrs. Smith to LA to shop it around, that is how he got paid to write the script and how it got made!


----------



## SAMM84 (Mar 25, 2014)

ath579 said:


> I know this isn't NYU vs Columbia, but I'm currently debating between AFI vs Columbia (accepted at both, screenwriting), and to be honest I don't feel like I know enough about both programs to make the correct decision at the moment (or the right decision for me, at least). If anyone has any insight on either of those programs (in terms of what to expect, what opportunities may come of it), I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


 

Hi! I'd like to know what was your final decision, what was based on and whether you're happy now with your choice. I've been accepted at AFI and, though I haven't heard of Columbia yet, I think I can have a good chance of being admitted. I need to anticipate this debate because next week I need to pay the deposit to secure my spot at AFI. Thank you very much!


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 26, 2015)

SAMM84 said:


> Hi! I'd like to know what was your final decision, what was based on and whether you're happy now with your choice. I've been accepted at AFI and, though I haven't heard of Columbia yet, I think I can have a good chance of being admitted. I need to anticipate this debate because next week I need to pay the deposit to secure my spot at AFI. Thank you very much!


Hi SAMM84! Curious to know what you chose? I've been accepted at Tisch, but still waiting for a result from Columbia and AFI. What is your focus? I'm applying for directing


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi! A+foreffort. We started a facebook group for the ones accepted at Tisch this year, join ever if you are not sure what you will pick, we can help each other out and exchange info there. Welcome!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1587786668157211/


----------



## granados_1111 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello everyone!

So I've seen many of you have been accepted to the three schools I'm considering: Columbia, NYU and AFI (all for directing). I'm really torn between Columbia and AFI as I want to focus more in storytelling. 

Can any of you give me advice on the application process and material? I think I have some great recommendation letters, but I just want to be sure about the rest.

Thanks!


----------



## granados_1111 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello everyone!

So I've seen many of you have been accepted to the three schools I'm considering (MFA): Columbia, NYU and AFI (all for directing). I'm mostly torn between Columbia and AFI as I want to focus more in storytelling.

Can any of you give me advice on the application process and material? I think I have some great recommendation letters, but I just want to be sure about the rest.

Thanks!


----------



## Nagham (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello,

This forum has helped me a lot. I wouldn't have been able to succeed and survive the application process without the incredible support I've received from everyone. The information shared in this platform has helped me prepare my application and gain more confidence during the interview. I would be very happy to share my experience with future students. This is my email: nagham.o@gmail.com. Feel free to ask me any questions about the process.

I got accepted to NYU's Graduate Film program and wait listed at Columbia film school. I hope I can be of help in the future to others.

Wishing you the best.

All the best,
Nagham


----------



## Paul J. (Nov 22, 2015)

Been lurking around the forums for ages now. Year after year been dreaming of taking the leap and applying to a graduate program. I live abroad, so the leap has always seemed too big. This year I finally decided to bite the bullet. So kinda going back to the original question of this thread. I plan to apply to both NYU and Columbia (directing) but I can't really find too much info on what the differences of the two programs are in practice. Any insight? My list also has USC but I guess that belongs to another thread.


----------



## Nagham (Nov 22, 2015)

NYU is amazing!! All the best. I don't know about Columbia. NYU is just a great great program. They have a very strong program and curriculum that makes you a very powerful storyteller.




Paul J. said:


> Been lurking around the forums for ages now. Year after year been dreaming of taking the leap and applying to a graduate program. I live abroad, so the leap has always seemed too big. This year I finally decided to bite the bullet. So kinda going back to the original question of this thread. I plan to apply to both NYU and Columbia (directing) but I can't really find too much info on what the differences of the two programs are in practice. Any insight? My list also has USC but I guess that belongs to another thread.


----------



## Paul J. (Nov 23, 2015)

You are in NYU? What would you say the ratio is on theory vs practice? How much hands on filmmaking is there in the program? How do you crew your films over there? I think I saw they have a set design emphasis (theatre and film) but how about cinematography, sound, wardrobe etc? - sorry for the outburst of questions but I am truly interested


----------

